# POC for 14 MP PL Calgary needed please



## crossfitcop (1 Sep 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Sep 2010)

Googling "14 MP Pl Calgary" gives this as the first hit:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/details-renseignements.aspx?positionnumber=O-1269

There's a name, number and email address there; they may not be who you need, but probably can forward any questions to the appropriate location.


----------



## DulongC (1 Sep 2010)

I'll send you info in PM


----------

